# Seeking Cemetery Photo - ST STEPHEN, NB (Updated 12 Jun 11)



## Michael OLeary

See latest posts for updates.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

I can probably take care of the Mountain View Cemetery, Vancouver one this coming weekend.


----------



## klambie

Have you tried MLLP?  They probably have most or all of these, and might be willing to arrange a swap if you can arrange to fill in a gap for them.

http://www.mapleleaflegacy.org/Welcome.htm
http://www.mapleleaflegacy.org/Countries/Canada.htm


----------



## mariomike

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Toronto (St. John's Norway) Cemetery
> Mike



I call dibs on that one. I drive by it all the time.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks for the offers to take photos.

As for the MLLP, I am aware of it, but I've not heard too many good stories from people trying to deal with them  Long delays in responses, or photos not available, etc.


----------



## ModlrMike

I'll take a shot at the two Winnipeg ones.


----------



## PMedMoe

I'll see if my sister will take a picture of the one in Summerside.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

I will check the Puslinch one this weekend.


----------



## Spr.Earl

Here's a bit of help when locating any grave.
Go to the Cemetery Office with your info and they will pull out the registry with the plot info and then they refer to the map and give you the info and then off you go trying to find the plot you aresearching for.

 I have helped with searching WWI grave site's at Mount View I was amazed at how many WWI marker's that are there.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks for all the offers to take photos when the opportunity allows.

For a start point on locating the graves, when the Grave Ref was available from the War Graves Commission, it is included in the tables  found in the individual cemetery pages linked above.


----------



## mariomike

I visited Pte Mutch this AM around 0830. Sorry about the quality. It was overcast at the time. Became sunny after I left. Milnet will not let me upload the file. Says it's too big. Perhaps I should e-mail it to you directly, Mike? 
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/318/hpim0192.jpg
http://regimentalrogue.com/rcr_great_war_cemeteries/rcr_gw_cem064.html
That's not a great photo. I'll try again when the weather is better and get a close up of his name.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Photographing the stones, which range in colour from white to medium grey, can be very tricky depending on the light.

Any photos can be sent to me by e-mail at regimentalrogue@gmail.com.

Thanks.


----------



## Green On!

Michael,

I'm currently posted to SHAPE in Mons Belgium, and have been to many of the Belgian and French cemetaries listed on the linked site.  Visiting CWGC's has become a standard weekend pastime for me and my family, and if you wish, I should be able to provide a bunch of pictures from this part of the world.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Green On! said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> I'm currently posted to SHAPE in Mons Belgium, and have been to many of the Belgian and French cemetaries listed on the linked site.  Visiting CWGC's has become a standard weekend pastime for me and my family, and if you wish, I should be able to provide a bunch of pictures from this part of the world.



Green On!

I would appreciate that very much.  Thank you for the offer.

Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary

I'm happy to say that I have received photos from both Canada and overseas for this project.  My thanks to the contributors and to anyone who is waiting for a chance to take a few photos.

Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary

I have also posted a similar request on the Great War Forum seeking photos of the graves of 33 Royal Canadians in 26 UK cemeteries.  In three days I've received photos from 10 of those cemeteries.


----------



## mariomike

Sorry for the poor quality:
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6554/hpim0204.jpg


----------



## Michael OLeary

mariomike said:
			
		

> Sorry for the poor quality:
> http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/6554/hpim0204.jpg



Not a problem, I added the first version you sent me to the page - Toronto (St. John's Norway) Cemetery


----------



## mariomike

Have camera will travel, Mike!


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks to Alan G. on The RCR Forum, I have added photos to the pages for the cemeteries in Winnipeg.

Winnipeg (Brookside) Cemetery
Winnipeg (Elmwood) Cemetery


----------



## PMedMoe

Michael, my sister has not gone to Summerside yet, but did send me this link from Veterans Affairs.  Is this a good enough picture?


----------



## mariomike

OMG
Check out the date on the headstone.


----------



## 40below

This has never occurred to me before, but how did these war dead wind up being buried in Canada? Bermuda I understand as the RCR was sent there first to garrison the island, but bodies were not routinely repatriated in WWI - and IIRC, families were forbidden from having bodies returned privately even if they could afford it. Are these soldiers who died in training or after being medically repatriated from Europe?


----------



## mariomike

There was no repatriation in either war. Pte Riley died somewhere in Canada. Cause?


----------



## Michael OLeary

mariomike, that photo will certainly do.  The stones are notoriously hard to photograph without ideal lighting conditions. Someday if a better shot appears I can insert it.

Soldiers could be repatriated to Canada after being wounded and categorized as unsuitable for further service.  If they later died of war related injuries before the Commonwealth War Graves Commission cut-off date, they were still considered war dead.

Mike


----------



## PMedMoe

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> mariomike, that photo will certainly do.  The stones are notoriously hard to photograph without ideal lighting conditions. Someday if a better shot appears I can insert it.
> 
> Mike



You're welcome, Mike.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Moe, sorry about that. I probably shouldn't have been trying to post last night considering the condition I was in after the weekend.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## PMedMoe

No problem, Mike.

Condition good or bad?     I hope I wasn't posting at oh-dark-stupid Saturday morning when I got home from the Mess dinner.  :-\


----------



## Michael OLeary

In brief: Meaford weather achieved new high levels of suck.


----------



## mariomike

You take good photos, Moe!


----------



## PMedMoe

mariomike said:
			
		

> You take good photos, Moe!



Not I!  My sister sent me the link* from Veterans Affairs.

*As I stated above the posted picture.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Michael, I had to run to Hamilton this afternoon and on the way back I found LT Munro's grave in Puslinch. I didn't have the camera with me but I'd like to trim it up a little first anyway, however, I did notice a month differential in the date of his death from your website to the date on his headstone.

Lieut. J.W. Munro RAF
Aged 22 yrs. 4 mos.
Killed at Camp Bordon
Aug. 10 1918
Served two years in France
Asleep in Jesus

 I will have time next week for the photo.


----------



## mariomike

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Lieut. J.W. Munro RAF



http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem/Detail&casualty=2756419
Edit to add:
The accident was reported in the Toronto Star 12 Aug 1918, page 4.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Participants on the Great War Forum have now visited and photographed RCR graves in 24 out of 28 cemeteries in the UK.  Still hoping to get a few more from Canadian cemeteries if anyone has an opportunity to visit sites near their homes.

See the first post for the outstanding list.


----------



## kratz

During our leave next  month, I was planning on taking a side trip to help out with this project.

I wanted to confirm that you have a suitable photo for Sgt-Maj Stanton in Calgary?

If so I will move on to the other photo in Gravenhust, ON I am sure I can take for you.


----------



## Michael OLeary

kratz,

Thank you.  I do have one of Sgt Maj Loftus' grave (Stanton is a middle name), so no need to go out of your way.

I am still looking for one of Pte Pike's grave in Gravenhurst (Lakeview) Cemetery.

On the other side of the Atlantic, members of the Great War Forum have continued to provide photos with a number of cemeteries in the Somme and the one in Denmark being added to my completed list.


Mike


----------



## bender

Are you still looking for Sgt. Demaray? I'm back in Prince George, and will gladly make a run down to the cemetery.


----------



## FishOuttaWater

My grandfather, a pilot in the RCAF during WW2, is buried in Trinity Cemetary...

When I go home I can get Pte. Millers tombstone...


----------



## Michael OLeary

bender, thank you, I am still looking for Sgt Demaray's grave photo.

Prince George Cemetery

FishOuttaWater, that would be great, thank you.

Stewiacke (Trinity) Cemetery


----------



## armyvern

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> kratz,
> 
> Thank you.  I do have one of Sgt Maj Loftus' grave (Stanton is a middle name), so no need to go out of your way.
> 
> I am still looking for one of Pte Pike's grave in Gravenhurst (Lakeview) Cemetery.
> 
> Mike,
> 
> I'll stop by Gravenhurst on my way to Pet next weekend and will ensure that I have my camera.
> 
> Vern
> 
> On the other side of the Atlantic, members of the Great War Forum have continued to provide photos with a number of cemeteries in the Somme and the one in Denmark being added to my completed list.
> 
> 
> Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary

Vern, thank you.


----------



## Biathloneil

Has Bridgewater and Mahone Bay, N.S. been visited yet? If not I can help out there.
-Neil, Lunenburg, N.S.
 right across from Hillcrest cemetery, aka Gallows Hill


----------



## Michael OLeary

Biathloneil said:
			
		

> Has Bridgewater and Mahone Bay, N.S. been visited yet? If not I can help out there.
> -Neil, Lunenburg, N.S.
> right across from Hillcrest cemetery, aka Gallows Hill



Good afternoon Neil, I am still looking for photos from both of those cemeteries.

Bridgewater (Brookside) Cemetery
Mahone Bay (Park) Cemetery

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary

British Columbia now complete. See current list below.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Kentville (Oak Grove) Cemetery completed 8 Dec 2009.

The current list of Canadian cemeteries I'm still seeking photos from follows:

*New Brunswick*

Saint John (Fernhill) Cemetery (2)

*Nova Scotia*

Bridgewater (Brookside) Cemetery (1)
Lower Wood Harbour (Greenwood) Cemetery (1)
Mahone Bay (Park) Cemetery (1)
Stewiacke (Trinity) Cemetery (1)
Truro (Terrace Hill) Cemetery (1)

*Ontario*

Gravenhurst (Lakeview) Cemetery (1)
St. Catharine's (Victoria Lawn) Cemetery (1)

Thanks to everyone who has assisted with this project.


----------



## Just_A_WAG

I have the permission and the location information for the St Cat's, ON grave site ... I just have to get there and get the photo taken.  Which will happen soon!


----------



## Michael OLeary

Just_A_WAG said:
			
		

> I have the permission and the location information for the St Cat's, ON grave site ... I just have to get there and get the photo taken.  Which will happen soon!



That's great news, thank you very much.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Since starting this spring, I've managed to gather 460 photos of 814 graves or memorialized names from 125 of 177 Cemeteries and Memorials.  Stats and the full list of cemeteries can be seen here.

Remaining cemeteries on this side of the Atlantic can be seen  here.


----------



## mariomike

Mike:
Re: Toronto Prospect Cemetery. 
Pte. Brown. There seem to be discrepancies with him.
Cpl. McKinley and Pte. Staughton. Do you need photos of their graves?


----------



## Michael OLeary

I am still looking for photos of McKinley and Staughton's graves.

Brown's entry in the Canadian Virtual War memorial is here.


----------



## mariomike

This was the link on Brown on the RCR site:
http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/remembers/sub.cfm?source=collections/virtualmem/Detail&casualty=922475
Note: The almost identical Service Numbers!
Click on Brown's CWGC link: 
http://regimentalrogue.com/rcr_great_war_cemeteries/rcr_gw_cem063.html


----------



## Michael OLeary

That would be because the 477xxx block of numbers was assigned to The RCR.  The Regiment was renumbered in alphabetical order in late 1915, so men with the same surname ended up with adjacent service numbers.

Among the Regiment's casualties were:

477112 Pte John Joseph BROWN
477113 Pte John Percival BROWN
477114 Pte Nels BROWN
477118 Pte William BROWN



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Click on Brown's CWGC link:
> http://regimentalrogue.com/rcr_great_war_cemeteries/rcr_gw_cem063.html



FIxed.


----------



## kratz

About an hour ago, I took the photos for the two members in the Fernhill Cemetery in Saint John, NB. As soon as I can transfer the photos and get online again, I will forward them to you. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Kratz, thank you.  I will look forward to receiving them.

Mike


----------



## mover1

HI

I have an old Pith helmet here at the house with the name T.G. Gibbson The R.C.R.Written on the inside. on the outside it has a clth color patch on side. 
Have you ever run across this name in your searches?


----------



## Michael OLeary

I don't have the name in my notes.  Can you send me photos (inside and outside) at regimentalrogie@gmail.com and I will tell you what I can about it.


----------



## kratz

Today was a great day for a drive. I've been meaning to get up to Gravenhurst for two years now. Finally sent you the photos for Pte Pike as request in post # 1 of this thread.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Kratz, thank you.  I will let you know when it arrives.

Mike


----------



## Michael OLeary

I managed to get to St Catherine's today to photograph the grave of Private William Robert Brix in St. Catharine's (Victoria Lawn) Cemetery. This complete Ontario and only leaves four cemeteries in Canada to complete this side of the pond.

The Canadian cemeteries I'm still looking for photos from follow:

*New Brunswick*

Black River Cemetery (2)

*Nova Scotia*

Bear River (Mount Hope) Cemetery (1)
Lower Wood Harbour (Greenwood) Cemetery (1)

*Quebec*

Montreal (Mount Royal) Cemetery (1 of 4 remaining to be photographed (and the other three could be improved))

Thanks to all who have had the time to help to date.

Michael


----------



## vonGarvin

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I managed to get to St Catherine's today to photograph the grave of Private William Robert Brix in St. Catharine's (Victoria Lawn) Cemetery. This complete Ontario and only leaves four cemeteries in Canada to complete this side of the pond.
> 
> The Canadian cemeteries I'm still looking for photos from follow:
> 
> *New Brunswick*
> 
> Black River Cemetery (2)


Your google map link doesn't work on DIN computers; however, I found a "Black River" near Saint John, NB.  If that is the place, then I think I could get there within an hour and a bit.  HOPEFULLY I'll have time this weekend, but no promises.  If I do, I'll email them to you via "other means".

Cheers


(Edited to un-abbreviate Saint John)


----------



## vonGarvin

I see that it is up in the Mirimachi.  It may be a while before I get up there, but if I do get the chance, I'll let you know.

EDIT TO ADD:
Given his last name, and given that there are two places known as "Black River" in NB, and given that "Black River Cemetery" gave me the location near Saint John, I may have opportunity to head there this weekend.  Even if he's not buried there, it's a nice drive.

Cheers


----------



## Michael OLeary

TV, thanks. The Commonwealth War Graves Commission gives no detailed directions for the Canadian cemeteries, so I would not be surprised if I guessed the location wrong from the available choices.


----------



## vonGarvin

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> TV, thanks. The Commonwealth War Graves Commission gives no detailed directions for the Canadian cemeteries, so I would not be surprised if I guessed the location wrong from the available choices.


No problem at all.  There are two places with that name here in NB, (though the one near me is referred to as "Black River, Saint John, New Brunswick").  There was a site I found listing graves in cemeteries in NB; however, it is far from complete.


----------



## armyvern

No no no.  

*Black River Bridge* (the town name) ... along the Black River with a Black River Road is just outside Miramichi;

Black River is another town near Saint John.

I just was up at Black River Bridge about 3 weeks ago while on leave ... dammit.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No no no.
> 
> *Black River Bridge* (the town name) ... along the Black River is Miramichi;
> 
> Black River is another town.


Ah....thanks.

(Of course, it's not confusing at all)  ;D


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> No problem at all.  There are two places with that name here in NB, (though the one near me is referred to as "Black River, Saint John, New Brunswick").  There was a site I found listing graves in cemeteries in NB; however, it is far from complete.



The Black River cemetary is another matter.

There is a Black River Cemetary in Black River Bridge too ...  :-X

Black River Cemetery Fund
Contact: Lee Burnham
30 North Black River Road, Black River Bridge, N.B., E1N 5S4


I'll try to get my aunt in to do a recce and check the headstones; she's 10 minutes up the road.


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Ah....thanks.
> 
> (Of course, it's not confusing at all)  ;D



Notice how the river's name, road & street names, and town names are all related to each other?? Kind of like those of us actually born there.  8)

~Yes, Vern said that out loud.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll try to get my aunt in to do a recce and check the headstones; she's 10 minutes up the road.



Thanks Vern.


----------



## armyvern

Found this obit for another vet (WWII) of the same names who was born right after WW1. Miramichi; am thinking - given how we are all related up there and love utilizing same names etc --- that it is the Black River Bridge's Black River Cemetary that may the resting place for whom Michael is seeking.



> James Alexander Fowlie c1917-2005
> 
> Miramichi - Mr. James Alexander Fowlie, husband of Laura Fowlie, of
> the Mount St. Joseph Nursing Home and formerly of Little Branch Road,
> Black River Bridge, passed away at his residence, on Friday, November
> 25, 2005, at the age of 88.
> 
> Born in Black River Bridge, he was the son of the late John and
> Rebecca (Godfrey) Fowlie. He was a farmer by profession and a Veteran
> of the Second World War, serving overseas with the Canadian Army.
> 
> He is survived by his wife, the former Laura McLenaghan; two
> daughters, Mary Bonney, of London, Ont. and Betty Jones (Lloyd), of
> Little Branch Road; one son, Albert Fowlie (Rosemary), of Little
> Branch Road; one sister, Dorothy McCabe (John), of Moncton; one
> brother, Doug Fowlie (Minnie), of Miramichi; one step sister, Adel
> Libby (Garth), of Moncton; five grandchildren; ten great
> grandchildren; as well as several nieces & nephews. He was
> predeceased by two sisters, Jessie Cameron and Elizabeth Martin.
> 
> Visiting will be at Adams Funeral Home Ltd., 140 King St., on Sunday
> only, from 2-4 & 7-9 pm. Funeral service will be held from Adams
> Funeral Home Chapel, on Monday, November 28, 2005, at 2 pm, conducted
> by Rev. David Cleveland. Interment will be in Black River Community Cemetery.
> 
> As expressions of sympathy, donations to any charity of the donors'
> choice, would be appreciated by the family. Funeral arrangements are
> entrusted to Adams Funeral Home Ltd., 140 King St., Miramichi,
> telephone 773-3492. http://www.adamsfh.ca/obit_details.asp?obit_id=17430



Hmmm, then found this obit too, for the brother of the above. Notice that one of the girls was named Minnie (just like the spouse's name for the Vet that Michael seeks) ... I'd say we're needing to visit that cemetary in Black River Bridge, Miramichi.



> August 6, 2009
> 
> J. Dougald Fowlie
> 1933-2009
> Miramichi - Mr. John Dougald (Doug) Fowlie, husband of Minnie Fowlie of Winnipeg Crescent, Miramichi Retirement Community, passed at the Dr. Everett Chalmers Hospital in Fredericton, on Monday afternoon July 20, 2009, at the age of 75. Born in Black River Bridge on September 6,1933, he was the son of the late John G. and Rebecca M. (Godfrey) Fowlie. He was a retired employee of Lafarge Canada Ltd., as well as Courtright Supply Dock Ltd., in Courtright, ON. He was a member of St. Stephen's United Church, Black River Bridge. He was a peacetime Veteran with the Canadian Armed Forces, serving in Germany, France and South Africa.
> He is survived by his wife, the former Minnie B..(Blundon) Fowlie; three sons, Darrell Fowlie (Shirley), of Miramichi, Wayne Fowlie (Carol), of Sarnia, ON, and Timothy Fowlie (Helen), of Newcastle, ON one sister, Adelle Libby (Garth), of Moncton; one sister-in-law, Laura Fowlie of Black River Bridge; one brother-in-law, Jack McCabe, of Moncton; two grandchildren, Rachel (Scott) and Jessica; two great-grandchildren, Nolan and Dylan. He was predeceased by three sisters, Jessie Cameron, Elizabeth Martin and Dorothy McCabe; one brother James Fowlie. By request, there will be no visitation at the funeral home. The public is invited to attend a gravesite memorial service to be held at the Black River Community Cemetery on September 6, 2009, at a time to be announced, conducted by Rev. David Cleveland. As expressions of sympathy, donations to the Black River Cemetery Fund, or any charity of the donor's choice, would be appreciated by the family. Funeral arrangements are entrusted to Adams Funeral Home Ltd., 140 King Street, Miramichi, telephone 773-3492, or messages of condolences may be sent online to www.adamsfh.ca



Will contact my Aunt this weekend.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks to Nordwind, the grave of Private Whitman Nickerson in the Lower Wood Harbour (Greenwood) Cemetery (Nova Scotia) has been photographed and added to the project.

This leaves only three cemeteries in Canada to be completed (plus a few remaining in France).


----------



## aussiechangover

I visit Montreal frequently to visit family i'll try and get all the ones you ask for and i'll send them to you. It might be a while before I get back up there maybe longer than a week if you can wait that long.


----------



## Michael OLeary

aussiechangover, thank you.  There's someone in the Montreal area who may find time to do those ones, so please check the page before you go in case she gets there first.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## Michael OLeary

I continue to be humbled by the support I have received from 'strangers' in my search for grave and memorial photos of Royal Canadians who are the Regiment's war dead of the First World War. Within the past few days, I have received from _*Pierre Vandervelden*_, a member of the Great War Forum, images of almost every name of a Royal Canadian on the Vimy Memorial. He has taken the time to photograph 180 names (missing only 3), prepare and label the images and e-mail to me for my webpage.

*Vimy Memorial*​
See the full list of Cemeteries.

See here the remaining cemeteries in France and Canada.

_Pro Patria_


----------



## Michael OLeary

Nova Scotia is now complete.  The remaining cemeteries in Canada are:

*New Brunswick*

Black River Cemetery

*Quebec*

Montreal (Mount Royal) Cemetery


----------



## armyvern

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Nova Scotia is now complete.  The remaining cemeteries in Canada are:
> 
> *New Brunswick*
> 
> Black River Cemetery



I'll send my mother a hastener on this one. Me thinks she forgot (just as I did). I will remind her.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Thanks Vern.


----------



## armyvern

Michael,

I just received an email in from my Uncle that included pics of all "Fowlie" headstones located in Black River Cemetary, NB. Unfortunately, there is none for an "AJ Fowlie" located in Black River Cemetary. Nor is he listed on their War Fallen Memorial (pic below).

Is it possible, that the original recording of the "official" cemetary name was incorrect? A google of "Black River Cemetary" reveals only the one actual "Black River Cemetary" (& he is not located there), but it does reveal many other variations such as:

Black River United Church Cemetary;
Black River Catholic Cemetary;
Anglican Cemetary of Black River.

All are in the Saint John area. Do you know the denomination of Capt AJ Fowlie?? That may assist the Technoviking (yep, I'm tasking him!!  >) in aiding and abetting your search in the Saint John area.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Vern, thank you very much for that.  At least it strikes one possible cemetery off the list and I will have to amend my page to "cemetery location unverified" for the time being.

Unfortunately, I have very little information on Capt Fowlie, and there isn't really anything else to work on the Canadian Virtual War Memorial (where I will have to enquire about the listed regiment) or his entry at the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.

There is always the possibility that there is an error in the War Graves Commission record, or that the cemetery name has changed in the intervening 96 years since Fowlie's death.

Cemetery page amended as noted: Black River Cemetery


----------



## armyvern

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Vern, thank you very much for that.  At least it strikes one possible cemetery off the list and I will have to amend my page to "cemetery location unverified" for the time being.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have very little information on Capt Fowlie, and there isn't really anything else to work on the Canadian Virtual War Memorial (where I will have to enquire about the listed regiment) or his entry at the Commonwealth War Graves Commission.
> 
> There is always the possibility that there is an error in the War Graves Commission record, or that the cemetery name has changed in the intervening 96 years since Fowlie's death.



On a side note, as you are the SME, in the pic that I just linked, there is (top left corner of the marker) listed one *H. Gordon MacNaughton* memorialized as being one of our Fallen from the *Boer War* (1899-1902) and "*buried in South Africa*". Is there a way to further determine a more precise whereabouts of his grave, or is that forever lost to history?? The CWGC & the Virtual War Memorial sites seems only to hold those records from the Great War and onwards.


----------



## Michael OLeary

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> On a side note, as you are the SME, in the pic that I just linked, there is (top left corner of the marker) listed one *H. Gordon MacNaughton* memorialized as being one of our Fallen from the *Boer War* (1899-1902) and "*buried in South Africa*". Is there a way to further determine a more precise whereabouts of his grave, or is that forever lost to history?? The CWGC site seems only to hold those records from the Great War and onwards.



Trooper Hugh Gordon  McNaughton - Canadian Virtual War Memorial



> Cemetery:
> HEIDELBERG OLD CEMETERY
> South Africa



Soldiers of the South African War (1899 - 1902) (database link) - Service record: "Contents of File Missing"


----------



## armyvern

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Trooper Hugh Gordon  McNaughton - Canadian Virtual War Memorial
> 
> Soldiers of the South African War (1899 - 1902) (database link) - Service record: "Contents of File Missing"



See, I asked the right person!! Thanks Michael. I'll dig through that now.

Ahaaa!! "McNaughton" vice the "MacNaughton" as indicated on the War Memorial in the cemetary.


----------



## Michael OLeary

I am down to looking for photos of three graves, out of 826 known graves and memorial inscriptions for casualties of The Royal Canadian Regiment in the First World War.  Surprisingly, I have received all required photos from all six other countries in which these soldiers are buried and commemorated - but not yet all those in Canada.

The three I still seek are:

Sgt George William HARRISON in the Veterans' Cemetery (Esquimalt). A new and hopefully readable photo of the gravestone for Pte Robert Scotchbright would also be welcome.)

Lt.-Col. John D. DOULL in the Montreal (Mount Royal) Cemetery. (Fresh photos of the graves of Pte Clayton, Lt Roberts and Sgt Wilkinson would also be welcomed.)

Hon. Capt. A.J. FOWLIE in the Black River Cemetery. This one is a bit of a mystery, ArmyVern confirmed he is not in the cemetery at Black River near Black River in north-eastern New Brunswick. The next possibility is near St Stephen, N.B., but I cannot offer more details at this time - the Commonwealth War Graves Commission database now records the cemetery as "BLACK RIVER (ST. STEPHEN'S) UNITED CHURCH CEMETERY."

Any assistance to round up these few remaining photographs would be very welcome.


----------



## Michael OLeary

With spring finally gaining ground over most of the country, is anyone able to visit these cemeteries?

Thanks in advance for any efforts.

Michael


----------



## Otis

Michael,

Now that I'm back on the left coast, I'll go have a look for your Gravesites in Esquimalt ... I think it's supposed to rain tomorrow though, so if you want clear pictures, it might have to wait until the weekend.

Otis


----------



## Michael OLeary

Otis, thank you. There's certainly no rush, so take your time until the weather and your schedule cooperate.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## Otis

Michael:

Incoming PM with attachments to your gmail account!

Otis


----------



## Michael OLeary

Otis, thank you. Received and posted to my page for Veterans' Cemetery (Esquimalt).

And then there were two ...


----------



## 57Chevy

I took the time today to go up there on the hill. (Mount Royal)
I'm hoping the photos are to your satisfaction.
If not.......I know where they are now  ;D

Photobucket:     http://s964.photobucket.com/albums/ae122/picpie/

I also noticed another RCR (Phillip A Crotty) up there, so I took his picture too.

The colonel was a bit hard to find.


----------



## Michael OLeary

57chevy,

Those are great, thank you very much. I should have them posted to the site some time tomorrow. Unless you'd like something different, I'll give photo credit to "_57chevy, a member of the Army.ca forum_."

Thank you as well for the shot of Pte Crotty's grave too.

Michael


----------



## 57Chevy

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> "_57chevy, a member of the Army.ca forum_."



That would be fine Michael, you can add X-RCR if you want.
It was a real pleasure to do so. 

There are so many beautifully sculptured monuments up there that made the visit even more
enjoyable. It was especially nice to see the little Canadian flags next to each of the soldiers.
As I searched through the site, I came upon one with my own surname. 
They have a really nice terraced area with flowering shrubs next to a gentle slope where the cannons are.

I noticed there were barrels filled with water throughout the site and a huge undrinkable water trailer. I am wondering if they
are for cleaning monuments. Is that allowed ? or is it reserved to the immediate family?
.......because the Colonels monument needs cleaning.  ;D

I had no idea that the site was so big, 165 acres with more than 162,000 interments 
and is the final resting place for a number of notable Canadians.
It includes a veterans section with several soldiers who were awarded the British Empire's highest military honour, the Victoria Cross.
( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Royal_Cemetery )
I will be going back some time to look for my Grandfathers monument.

Map of the cemetary: http://www.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~qcmtl-w/MtRoyalMap.html

Anyone looking to obtain photos of ancestors monuments resting in any of the Montreal cemetaries I would be pleased to assist.
OK. I guess I got right into it.

Of interest is this memorial burial: 

Sir Arthur William Currie - He was the Commander of Canadian Troops during World War I
and he was also Principal of McGill University from 1920 to 1933.
At his death in 1933, a gigantic funeral procession was organized for him. The crowd was estimated at 20,000 people:
politicians, diplomats, military bands and hundreds of veterans attended. 
The funeral procession left the McGill Campus, walked up Park Avenue and entered the cemetery gates. 
A military monument, the Cross of Sacrifice, marks his grave.


----------



## Michael OLeary

57chevy

Thank you again. The photos have been posted to my page for Montreal (Mount Royal) Cemetery.

This leaves me one photo in New Brunswick to complete the grave photos for First World War casualties of The RCR.

_Pro Patria_

Michael


----------



## 57Chevy

Michael,
from your site.....a little typo           
57Chevy  not  57checy.....hehehehehe



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> one photo in New Brunswick to complete the grave photos for First World War casualties of The RCR.



Surely there is someone out there in NB to help complete your wonderful project.


----------



## Michael OLeary

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Michael,
> from your site.....a little typo
> 57Chevy  not  57checy.....hehehehehe



Thanks for catching that. Fixed.


----------



## SeaDog

The cemetery you may be looking for is the one in Black River Bridge, as opposed to Black River.  The name of the church there is St. Stephen United - and it would tie in as it is near to a place called Fowlie's Mill. I will most likely be up in that area visiting my family in Miramichi before the end of the month and will drop in and have a look.  In the meantime I will see if any of my old mates in the area want to take a Sunday drive.


----------



## SeaDog

Further narrowing it down, a search of the Miramichi geneological society headstone database shows an A.J. Fowlie burried in Glenelg Parrish - which is the Black River/Black River Bridge area.


----------



## Michael OLeary

SeaDog said:
			
		

> Further narrowing it down, a search of the Miramichi geneological society headstone database shows an A.J. Fowlie burried in Glenelg Parrish - which is the Black River/Black River Bridge area.



If you start here - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85276/post-979513.html#msg979513 - and work backwards in the thread you'll that the Miramichi cemetery has been eliminated.


----------



## SeaDog

I read that - but there is a multitude of little churches in that area and Glenelg parrish covers more than just Black River (Fowlies Mill etc.).  Seeing as though there is an A.J. Fowlie buried in Genelg parrish for certain I figure there is no harm in trying the churchyards  encompassed within the Parrish.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Certainly not, he may be tucked away in there somewhere. And at this point, it's just as possible he's in one of the other cemeteries with a "Back River" name. Unfortunately, each will require a physical visit to confirm or eliminate the possibilities.


----------



## SeaDog

Stumbled across another interesting piece of the information.  I found the death record for an A.J. Fowlie by researching the NB Public Archives.  It lists the same date of death as the Captain A.J. Fowlie whom we are looking for. It also states his county of birth as being Northumberland County, NB (Northumberland County encompassing Glenelg parrish).  Interesting is that it has his place of death is listed as Halifax, Nova Scotia - but has no burial information.


----------



## SeaDog

OK.  I figured the more background information we had on A.J. Fowlie, the easier it would be to narrow down the possible churchyards.  So far I've been able to drum up a few key documents.  The Commonwealth Graveyard Commission had his wife listed as Minnie Martin.  Using that I've managed to find their marriage certificate. They were married in York county (Fredericton) on the 15th of June 1892. His occupation was listed as Drill Instructor and he was born in Little Branch, NB (which is next to Fowlies Mill in Black River Bridge, NB).  He was a presbyterian and the son of Robert and Mary (hard to read the handwriting - looks like Mary). Minnie, on the otherhand, was a Roman Catholic and from Fredericton originally. They were both 29 at the time of their marriage. Next logical step is to start checking presbyterian churchyards.  If it is the A.J. Fowlie recorded as being buried in Glenelg - there is the distinct possibility that the church was converted into a United Church - more than a few presbyterian and methodist churches in that area were. The wife being from York county, does however open up the possibility that he is buried in the Fredericton/St. John area.  Quite the puzzle! I'll be home in NB on summer leave soon enough and may have to spend the odd lazy sunday making the rounds of some the churches to continue the elimination process.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Seadog, thank you very much. Anything that helps narrow the search and locate the right cemetery is welcome information.


----------



## armyvern

SeaDog said:
			
		

> OK.  I figured the more background information we had on A.J. Fowlie, the easier it would be to narrow down the possible churchyards.  So far I've been able to drum up a few key documents.  The Commonwealth Graveyard Commission had his wife listed as Minnie Martin.  Using that I've managed to find their marriage certificate. They were married in York county (Fredericton) on the 15th of June 1892. His occupation was listed as Drill Instructor and he was born in Little Branch, NB (which is next to Fowlies Mill in Black River Bridge, NB).  He was a presbyterian and the son of Robert and Mary (hard to read the handwriting - looks like Mary). Minnie, on the otherhand, was a Roman Catholic and from Fredericton originally. They were both 29 at the time of their marriage. Next logical step is to start checking presbyterian churchyards.  If it is the A.J. Fowlie recorded as being buried in Glenelg - there is the distinct possibility that the church was converted into a United Church - more than a few presbyterian and methodist churches in that area were. The wife being from York county, does however open up the possibility that he is buried in the Fredericton/St. John area.  Quite the puzzle! I'll be home in NB on summer leave soon enough and may have to spend the odd lazy sunday making the rounds of some the churches to continue the elimination process.



I also tracked all of the above information and documents, and was pretty certain we'd find him buried in the Black River Bridge area; alas my relatives who live there have had no luck to date. Our last documentation suggested Saint John was a distinct possibility as well. During the time period in question, much migration and travel occured between Saint John and Mirimichi due to the lumber industry and the shipping industry. I wish you success during your vacation as I would love to see this gentleman located and recorded correctly!!

Vern


----------



## SeaDog

Thanks, Vern.  As a past student of history, a CF member and a (proud) Miramichier, I too would like to see Captain Fowlie located and recorded properly.  I think I may be one step closer as well - Just tracked down a copy of his actual death certificate on the Nova Scotia archives.  Identifies him as Alexander J. Fowlie - Captain RCR.  Right date of death and it gives his street address on Gottingen Street. A quick check of the Canada census for 1911 also has Minnie Fowler living at the same address.  It has the physicians report of cause of death and (most importantly) where the undertaker was taking him to buried:  Says he was to be returned to NB to be interned at a cemetery in Loggieville, NB.  Not there yet, but a little bit closer.


----------



## observor 69

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I also tracked all of the above information and documents, and was pretty certain we'd find him buried in the Black River Bridge area; alas my relatives who live there have had no luck to date. Our last documentation suggested Saint John was a distinct possibility as well. During the time period in question, much migration and travel occured between Saint John and Mirimichi due to the lumber industry and the shipping industry. I wish you success during your vacation as I would love to see this gentleman located and recorded correctly!!
> 
> Vern



Which is near this place: http://www.miramichi.org/en/


----------



## armyvern

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Which is near this place: http://www.miramichi.org/en/



I know how to spell it, but am deployed right now so the internet takes 5 minutes to load a darn screen ... spell-checking/editing after the fact is not high on my list of things I wish to waste 5 minutes on right now!!  8)

I just sent an email off to my cousin in Loggieville asking them to recce out the cemetaries there. Knock, knock, knock.


----------



## Michael OLeary

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I just sent an email off to my cousin in Loggieville asking them to recce out the cemetaries there.



Thank you Vern, much appreciated.


----------



## SeaDog

Just a bit of an update.  I asked my sister in Miramichi to contact the Miramichi Genelogical Society, when it came to my attention they have compiled all of the burial records for the churches in the area.  Here is the response she emailed me this morning after contacting the society:

 "Your man, Capt. AJ Fowlie, is located in St. Stephen's Community Cemetary in Black River. He is on Row 42 which is in the older part of the cemetary closer to the river than the church."

I realize that Vern already had someone check that cemetery - but everything I have dug up continues to indicate that is where he is buried.  I wonder if it is possible that the headstone is not readily visible or is in a state of disrepair (or even missing).  Afraid I will not be up in the area for a few weeks - I'm off to Viet Nam for some battlefield tours/R & R with the missus.  But will follow up with the MGS when I go to visit my family upon return in August.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Seadog, thank you for the update. It wouldn't be the first case of a missing or unreadable stone if that is what it turns out to be.

Michael


----------



## vonGarvin

I'm looking for something to do this weekend.  I'll see if I can make it up there.  Taking a photo of the grave (if it's there) would be but one of many things I could do up there, Michael.  Besides, I'm on leave post-duty on Friday, so it would be a nice way to start off my vacation.

I'll let you know.


----------



## Michael OLeary

TV, thanks,


----------



## vonGarvin

You're most welcome!  I have found where I think it is (via google maps), and if things go well, I'll be heading there this weekend.


----------



## 57Chevy

I had this thread in my favorites list for a while now. 
I'm just wondering if Capt. AJ Fowlie (RCR) headstone or
marker has been located or not.


----------



## Michael OLeary

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I had this thread in my favorites list for a while now.
> I'm just wondering if Capt. AJ Fowlie (RCR) headstone or
> marker has been located or not.



http://regimentalrogue.com/rcr_great_war_cemeteries/rcr_gw_cem180.html]Black River Cemetery


----------



## 57Chevy

I am very happy to see the completion of this outstanding project.
Regards


----------



## armyvern

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> http://regimentalrogue.com/rcr_great_war_cemeteries/rcr_gw_cem180.html]Black River Cemetery



Yay!!!!!!

Awesome work to yourself and 57Chev!


----------



## armyvern

57Chevy said:
			
		

> I am very happy to see the completion of this outstanding project.
> Regards



So, the question now being:

Did you find it at Black River Cemetery in the town of St Stephen, NB  ---- OR
did you find it in St Stephen's Cemetery in the town of Black River, NB.

No wonder we NBers are easily confused.  :


----------



## AJFitzpatrick

Glad to hear that it is complete ...


----------

